# Pen Kit Instructions



## Scott (Aug 6, 2004)

How many of you have been frustrated by inadequate pen kit instructions?  I propose that we start an instruction library here at Penturners.org!  But not just any kit instructions.  I think we should have a library of instructions the way they should be.  Written by us, with measurements, diagrams and pictures!  Stored here on this site in PDF format, free for anybody to use at any time they need them.  What do you think?

I have asked Ed (Yo Yo Spin) to help me come up with a template so that our instructions are consistent.  But I would like to hear everybody's ideas, and wish list, on this topic.

Scott.


----------



## dw (Aug 6, 2004)

I'd like to see included in such instructions accurate measurements for the diameters of the various part of the pen--such as the centerband, etc.. And then perhaps a warning that the wood should be turned to...however many thousanths of an inch larger than the centerband to compensate for material that will be removed during sanding. 

I've yet to mic out a set of bushings that are accurate to the part. Almost inevitably the bushings are smaller than the part and if you turn to the bushing precisely and then sand...well, it's all over but the crying.


----------



## woodman928 (Aug 6, 2004)

I have not been able to start pen turning yet but I think this would be a great idea. To be able to go to one place and find the info you need would help any of us that get frustrated with some of the instruction that come or don't come with the kits use lots of pictures if you can that seems to help more then the text. If I can see it I can do it. [][8)]
Jay


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Aug 6, 2004)

I think it is a wonderful idea.  The problem here, as I see it, is getting someone to devote the time and effort to organize it and follow it through. Another thought is that some pens are alike and just the name is different as used mby the different companies. If you think our directions are bad, try going to Craft Supplies Limited.  They are AWFUL, maybe those Englishmen are smarter than us and can figure it out.  All the directions you get are on 2" of paper! Won't buy from them again! If someone is willing to take on the responsibility, go for it!


----------



## Scott (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Bev!

Well, not only am I willing to take it on, but I am all for making a "project" of it for the IAP!  It is a large undertaking, but I think it is a worthy one, and will succeed if we don't expect too much out of any one person.  The way to get good results when you spread the responsibility around like that is to have clear expectations.  And that is what I am hunting for here - your ideas on what we should expect from "our" instructions.

I am wanting to formulate a template for the instructions, so they end up being consistent, and so when we assign a particular kit to a member, they know what they need to do to produce the intended instructions.  DW's suggestion about including exact measurements is important.  Pictures, diagrams, step-by-step instructions, and discussion of variables is also important.  What do YOU think is important?  What do YOU want to see?

I think one of the most difficult things will be to get someone to do our own detailed diagrams.  So if anyone here knows a draftsman who might work in trade for pens, please let me know!  Where we can supplement with pictures, that will help.  Here's a short list of things I think are necessary:

Required drill bit sizes
Tube length measurements
Bushing/pen part diameter measurements
A parts list
A diagram showing the parts and the order of assembly
Step by step instructions
A discussion of critical measurements
And a discussion of what can be altered

Let me know what suggestions you all have!

Scott.


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Aug 6, 2004)

What size lead or what refill it takes. What bushngs are interchangable (ie. the longwood can use the same bushings as one of the key chain pens). Any problems to check for (make sure the nib is clean so your pen will retract properly). Some of the instructions on pens we buy really should not be followed.  I forgot which pen it was that said to put the transmission in then press the nib on, this is backxxxwards.  Just my 2 cents. I would be willing to do whatever I can to help the project.


----------



## melchioe (Aug 7, 2004)

Yeaaahhh!  I've been building a little table of kits and bushing diameters, and this beats that all to heck.  Suggestion is that we should keep the tip consistently to one side in the instructions, so i can always know that the tip is to the left when I'm turning it...  (or right, as long as it's consistent)


----------



## melchioe (Aug 7, 2004)

I thought of another one... We could start compiling a list of the retail store kits and a corss-reference table linking the kits that Rockler and Woodcraft, for instance, sell to the PSI and Berea sourced kits.  And for any other web or brick-and-mortar retailer we can find too.


----------



## YoYoSpin (Aug 9, 2004)

OK guys and gals...here's a first pass pen kit instruction for the Cigar Pen. Feel free to comment. After it's finished, we'll use it as a template for other instruction  sheets.

http://yoyospin.com/cigar


----------



## woodman928 (Aug 9, 2004)

Ed 
   If all of them are as good as this one then you have a hit. Thats the best set of instructions I have seen. 
  Jay


----------



## tipusnr (Aug 9, 2004)

Nice job.  Almost makes me want to give up slimlines! The only problem I see with the instructions is that many of us will never be able to take those kind of quality pictures.

The good news is that some of us will.  Overall I think you've got a great template started.[]


----------



## thostorey (Aug 9, 2004)

Even I can follow that Ed. Great job!

Tom


----------



## dewey37 (Aug 9, 2004)

All I'm seeing is the Red X


----------



## jrc (Aug 9, 2004)

I think no matter how well the instructions are written some people just want get it, like me.  I always figure that the first new kit I make is to learn with and I do not count on it coming out prefict.


----------



## Kurt Aebi (Aug 9, 2004)

Ed,

Excellent instructions!  I can even follow them with ease.  

Between you and Russ Fairfield, man am I getting confidence with my penturning.  You guys are great.


----------



## C_Ludwigsen (Aug 9, 2004)

Ed,

Excellent instructions.  They were easy to follow and had much more detail than the stock instructions provided with kits.

If I may offer a couple points I noticed...

(1) in the Penturning Tools and Supplies Required section...  Would you consider listing the bushing part numbers for a few of the suppliers.  That is one of the most confusing things for me at times.  Specially with Berea products.

(2) In point 6 of the tools and supplies section, you state "Each bushing is designed to guild your turning...".  I think you mean "guide".

Again, great work on the Instructions.  And a great guide for others to develop instructions from.

Take care.
Chuck.


----------



## YoYoSpin (Aug 9, 2004)

Chuck, I'll do some research on the bushing #'s and add them to the text. That does bring up an interesting point...the Penn State on-line catalog list the Cigar Pen bushings at code "PKBIG-BU" and shows a photo of the what looks to be the wrong set of bushings:
http://www.pennstateind.com/Merchan...=PROD&Product_Code=PKBIG-BU&Category_Code=CIG.

I've ordered Cigar Pen bushings from one of PSI's distributors (Ryan), and got the right parts.


----------



## paleydp (Aug 10, 2004)

Nice job Ed. Haven't read it in detail but it looks very good. A couple of ideas:  It might be useful to have maybe 2 or 3 different pics of each pen kit, to show basic style and a couple of possible variations of what can be done with the kit (one large pic as you have it, then 2 smaller pics off to the right, stacked?). Also, maybe a separate set of general instructions for cutting, drilling, and gluing with simply a link to them in the kit instructions. This would save repetition (and disk space), since we would eventually have quite a library (all those pics add up). BTW, I'm jealous . . . even your pics of the mundane look good!


----------



## Scott (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi Ed,

Your instructions are great!  I think Denise has hit on a great idea!  Some sections of your instructions are of a general nature, and could apply to any pen kit, such as "tools required", and as Denise says, cutting, drilling and glueing.  We can do some pages that explain the general items, and link to them from each individual set of instructions.

Try writing up a set of instructions for another kit using the same format.  This is how we will tell if the format works.  I bet it will!

I also like the "picture diagrams".  That solves one of the problems I was anticipating - that of finding somebody to draw respectable diagrams for us.  Who needs to draw when you have a photo that works even better?

Scott.


----------



## YoYoSpin (Aug 11, 2004)

I've updated the Cigar Pen how-to site, incorporating several changes based on all the great comments that have been posted: http://www.yoyospin.com/cigar/. Let me know what you think.

Scott/Jeff...do you want to set up a folder on the penturners.org site for members to access these files? In the long run, as we add other pen kit instructions, authored by others, it might be best to have the files reside on the penturners.org site rather than mine. Let me know if you want to do this and Iâ€™ll email the files to you.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 11, 2004)

Great Job Ed,
  I have always thought that once an original set of instructions where written it would provide material for cut and pasting for additional instructions. care must be taken that non thinking punching of buttons begins to take place. But the first one is the hardest. thank you for taking a fantastic bite out of that. as was mentioned earlier. with several joining together to work out getting instructions done, using this as the example, those that can write can write, those that can measure can measure, and those that can photograph, photograph. we could have a complete set of instructions in short order.
Ed you have set the bar, and it is high. thanks


----------



## tomy2 (Aug 11, 2004)

What a great instruction sheet! It helps beginners like me see whats involved. Thanks again!


Tom[]


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Aug 11, 2004)

WWWWWWOW Ed, that is some instruction sheet.  Even a 5 year old could handle that one.  Great job.  I wouldn't want to follow that.  One place you refer to making the blank "proud" which a lot of people may not know what that means so you may want to specify 'longer'.


----------



## Scott (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi Ed,

Well, of course we want it to reside here on Penturners.org!  ;-)   Jeff will have to set it up, and it may take him a few days.  Get to where you have what you consider a finished product, then send it to Jeff and he will convert it to PDF format, and we'll start a catalog.

Thanks for taking this and charging ahead!

And for everybody else - who wants to volunteer to write pen kit instructions for other kits?

Scott.


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Aug 11, 2004)

Ed I have one comment (don't I always!) In one picture you are shown using a wrench to hold the blank while you square the top. This doens't look safe. Don't you use a jig of some sort for that like a drilling jig? If these are going to be used by everybody I would hate to see someone get hurt doing it your way. Just a thought, otherwise they are wonderful.


----------



## C_Ludwigsen (Aug 12, 2004)

I actually use an adjustable wrench to keep pen blanks from spinning when I'm using the barrel trimmer too.  But I chuck the trimmer into a jacobs chuck in the lathe headstock, use a wrench pinned against the ways to keep it from spinning, and use the tailstock ram without a center to apply pressure to the blank to be trimmed.

But you raise a good point.  Maybe the kit-specific instruction sheets should focus the images on steps related to that specific kit and not necesarilly certain tool techniques -- like how the blanks and bushings mount on the mandrel, how much excess to leave when trimming, and such.

Don't take that wrong, Ed.  Your document is awesome and you mainly focus on explaining that pen kit.  I noticed the barrel trimming pic and wondered why you put that in there as well.

Just more $0.02 minus taxes.


----------



## tipusnr (Aug 12, 2004)

If we don't show the techniques we use, people are going to wonder how to do it anyway.  I use a modified wooden clamp myself but have held them with visegrips when needed.

I guess I ought to gualify the "we".  I'm pretty good at writing but don't want to mess with pictures.  I'd get too frustrated to finish the instruction sheet.

The techniques are a big part of what I look for in instructions.  The what goes where I can usually figure out, it's the how that gets me in touble. I don't see any harm in showing them.  If its a little risky or a more advanced technique, maybe we could just annotate it as such.

Besides, I haven't noticed us to be any too shy on giving folks alternate ideas on how to do something.


----------



## C_Ludwigsen (Aug 12, 2004)

Sorry, I don't think I was presented that effectively.

I *do* want instructions and articles on technique.  Heck, I would still be sanding tearout if it weren't for the great articles on sharpening and tool presentation that taught me how to avoid it.  I'm not saying we don't need to have technique write-ups.

What I am saying is... since these specific instruction pages are intended to amplify and correct the instructions provided by the kit suppliers, that maybe we should gear them towards the facts of the kit and not certain techniques.

There are several techniques for barrel trimming, several for drilling, several for how to apply a specific finish, etc.  These apply no matter WHAT kit you are turning.  But there are specifically different instructions for making a standard slimline, a modified slimline, a classic fountain pen, a designer elite, etc.

Please, no one be offended by my suggestion that the kit instructions avoid a lot of technique stuff.  I truly do appreciate the work Ed put into it as well as the work he has put into so many posts and articles.  I was just making a suggestion intended to help keep the document *content* true to the document *purpose*.

But I think I got my explanations all scrabbled up enough now so I'll be quiet and listen for a bit ;-)

Chuck.


----------



## tipusnr (Aug 12, 2004)

No problem Chuck.  I, for one, wasn't offended.  I think you have some really good points and thought your comments were nothing less than constructive.  I was merely adding my two cents worth.


----------



## Scott (Aug 12, 2004)

I noticed that picture on trimming the blanks, too!  And I thought, "Gee, Ed uses the same method of holding blanks that I do!"

One of the key points of using a barrel trimmer (pen mill) is that the alignment of the pen blank needs to be able to adjust to the alignment of the tube that is glued ito it.  A solid holding device, such as your self centering jig, would not allow the blank to move into alignment with the barrel trimmer.  Holding the blank with pliars or channel locks allows you to align the blank easily.  I also have a new tool designed just for holding pen blanks while you're trimming them.  It's being made by our own Greg Wilson, and is sold at least by Bill Baumbeck at Arizonasilhouette.com.

Anyway!  You don't have to volunteer to do the pictures and everything!  Just somebody to take charge and research the information that needs to go into the template for each of the pen kits.  Come on!  Pick your favorite kit!  Lets get this ball rolling!

Scott.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YoYoSpin_
> <br />OK guys and gals...here's a first pass pen kit instruction for the Cigar Pen. Feel free to comment. After it's finished, we'll use it as a template for other instruction  sheets.
> 
> http://yoyospin.com/cigar



Hi Ed,

Oustanding example of an instruction sheet, clear and simple, 10/10 from the Canadian Judge!!
[]


----------



## NAH (Aug 15, 2004)

The instructions look great.  I do have a coulple of suggestions, though.  Including the critical bushing dimentions, like OD, might be useful, for throughness sake if nothing else.  The tubing wall thickness might also be good to have, especially for people like me who buy in bulk and cut to lenght when some is damaged or lost.  Again, it looks great and thanks for all the hard work you put into to things around here.
                         NAH


----------



## YoYoSpin (Aug 15, 2004)

Good input NAH...I'll update the template with this info.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Aug 15, 2004)

These are great instructions, I have only one comment:
on the first page you show the parts listed for the "upper assembly" and the "lower assembly". I always thought that the part with the nib or the active writing end is the lower assembly and the part where the clips is, is the upper assembly. In the picture it is just the other way round - do I miss something???
Rudy


----------



## YoYoSpin (Aug 15, 2004)

Hey Rudy, you're right about the difference...but the point of this exercise was to make the instructions better, correcting or improving on what the kit suppliers have provided in the past. To me, it makes more sense to call the clip-side lower and the nib-side upper. 

Since this 1st instruction will be a template for all other expanded and improved kit instructions yet to come (still waiting for volunteers), the nomenclature and terminology used here will provide a precedence for all future endeavors to follow. So, all of the official penturners.org sanctioned pen kit instructions should look and feel basically the same. 

BTWâ€¦Iâ€™ve just updated the website instructions with all the various inputs received. This should be the final cut for the Cigar Kit: 

http://www.yoyospin.com/cigar/


----------



## CL (Aug 20, 2004)

For those of us unfortunate souls not to have a website.  Any ideas where we can post our instructions for critiques?


----------



## roberts (Aug 20, 2004)

Well, those instructions on the cigar pen made me want to crawl back into my cave, they were brilliant[], and I had the cheek to agree to help with those useless Brit instructions[:I], I am deeply humbled in such exalted company. My interpretation of CS type instructions is 'suck it and see' and then adjust the next pen to compensate for any errors in the first[], I do not feel I could come up with such clear and concise instruction that the cigar pen showed, (a) my photography leaves a lot to be desired, (B) the logical way the instructions were laid out (the BOSS says I am not the logical type[]) and (C) I am nearly computer illiterate[].
BUT I will have a go.........
I will try and follow your 'needs' list but please do not pick on me if I am a little slow, I will try and describe that Jumbo (arthritic) pen that is in my photos, okay?

Bob `S


----------



## jeff (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CL_
> <br />For those of us unfortunate souls not to have a website.  Any ideas where we can post our instructions for critiques?


Send them to me, I'll start a new topic and post the links.

Use: admin@penturners.org

Jeff


----------



## roberts (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi all, I am still around and trying to do an instruction thingy on the Jumbo pen but unfortunatly have had a few 'kicks in the teeth' in the last couple of weeks, I have lost my job (was only part time anyway) and so has my youngest son so I have had to spend rather a lot of time trying to find him one. I promise I will get round to doing the pen instructions, i have at least got the photos onto a page.

Regards to all

Bob `S`
p.s. I hear it is a little windy around Florida, hope you keep safe.


----------



## Scott (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi Bob,

Sorry to hear about the job!

Take your time on the instructions.  You have the toughest assignment - the CSUK kit!  It really had no instructions to begin with, and it is a fairly complex kit.  Just to get going you may want to write down a narrative of how you worked through the process of figuring out everything.  I would be more than happy to help with editing and such.  Like they say, every journey begins with one step!

Scott.


----------



## roberts (Oct 10, 2004)

Hi Scott, do not know if you got the e-mail about me completing the instructions(????) for the Jumbo pen or not, if not, can you tell me how to get it put on the site, I am unable to do pdf, it is all in word.

Thanks

Bob `S`


----------



## samm47 (Oct 11, 2004)

I can't get the sight to come up for me.. Would love to see it...


----------



## Scott (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Shar - Right now the pen kit instructions are just in our Articles section.  Look for the link at the top of the page.

Bob - I did get the E-Mail.  Just E-Mail me the Word document.  Jeff can convert everything to PDF.  Thanks!

Scott.


----------



## roberts (Oct 13, 2004)

Scott, just to let you know I have sent the instructions for the Jumbo pen as one e-mail. I tried on numberous occasions to send as bits but it always crashed before it was completed[!] so if you have over 500 funny e-mails, it is because of this and i am very sorry. In the end I had to turn off my firewall as I was getting intruder attacks that were in fact Demon isp link in USA and none hostile but my e-mails switched off automatically[].

I bet you are sick of seeing my name by now[:I].

Can you let me know if your receive the instructions okay please (you know my e-mail address), I sent them before I sent this (2100 hrs gmt).

Regards

Bob `S`


----------

